# WILD CITY comes to Blu-ray/DVD on 11/10/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“…Wild City offers thrills galore.” ~ Clarence Tsui, THE HOLLYWOOD REPORTER



*WILD CITY*



The First Film in Seven Years

from Hong Kong Filmmaker Ringo LAM

Arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD November 10



Bonus Materials Include

Making-of & Behind-the-Scenes Featurettes





PLANO, TEXAS. (October 7, 2015) – Legendary Hong Kong Writer/Director Ringo LAM returns to filmmaking after seven years with the neo-noir action thriller WILD CITY, debuting on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD November 10 from Well Go USA Entertainment. The acclaimed filmmaker sets his sights once again on Hong Kong’s seedy underbelly. In the spirit of City on Fire and Full Alert, Lam’s latest Canto-noir finds unsuspecting bystanders caught in a tangled web of greed and betrayal, their growing anxieties punctuated with sudden bursts of violence. WILD CITY stars Louis KOO (Drug War, Z Storm), Shawn YUE (The Guillotines), TONG Liya (The Taking of Tiger Mountain), CHANG Hsiao-Chuan (The Laundryman) and Michael TSE (Millennium Mambo). Bonus materials include a three-part Making-of featurette and behind-the-scenes footage.



Synopsis:

When former cop-turned-bar owner T-man Kwok (Louis KOO) befriends a drunken woman at closing hours (TONG Liya), they soon find themselves targeted both by her former lover—a high-powered Hong Kong attorney—and the thugs (CHANG Hsiao-Chuan) he employs. Once Kwok’s underachieving half-brother (Shawn YUE) and a suitcase full of tainted cash enter the picture, the chase turns deadly, with the brothers’ tense family history coming to the surface as Kwok finds himself torn between the triads and his former police colleagues.



Bonus Materials Include:

§ Making of

o The Cast and Crew 

o The Risk of Filming

o The Director

§ Behind the Scenes



WILD CITY has a runtime of approximately 120 minutes and is not rated.



Follow @WellGoUSA on Facebook and Twitter and be sure to use #WildCity when socializing your coverage. For more information, please visit www.wellgousa.com.





*Blu-ray*
Catalog #: WGU01654B	
SLP: $29.98
UPC Code: 812491016541
Pre-Order Date: 9/29/15


*DVD*
Catalog #: WGU01653D
UPC Code: 812491016534
Pre-Order Date: 9/29/15
SLP: $24.98​


----------

